# 9.0 Installer and graphics mode



## Speedy (Nov 9, 2012)

Is there any way to alter the display mode for installer? I've tried three different monitors and all of them refuse to display installer screen. Bootloader screen is fine, once the installer starts with first choice <Install> <Shell> <Live CD> the screen either becomes garbled or the monitor refuses to display in given mode. The box itself is working fine. I can blindly hit "S" to get to the shell and [CMD=""]halt -p[/CMD] will result in shutdown with all messages displayed properly. I tried SystemRescueCd and it boots fine, even Xorg works no problem.

Edit: Works with FreeBSD-10.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 9, 2012)

What videocard do you have? Is that card working properly?


----------



## Speedy (Nov 9, 2012)

Intel Atom D2500 with integrated graphics. As I said, SystemRescueCd works faultlessly.


----------

